# Toe Pincher Fogger



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So I'm done lurking during the off season and getting ready on a prop I've wanted to do for a while. I got some real hardware from a coffin that was completely wrecked so I salved the hardware to put on a toe pincher style coffin that I will build. I've found lots of websites on how to build one, but they are all over 6 feet long. I'm going to scale it down, but when I do the dimensions start looking funny. So I'm trying to figure out a length that is short enough, but that won't make anyone think it's a child's coffin. That would just be weird. As far as the fogger setup goes I've found these links http://www.hauntforum.com/archive/index.php/t-31846.html
and 



I was wondering if anyone had any more recent stuff they've seen.


----------



## Junker (Aug 26, 2017)

How short do you want to go?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Scanning some quick resources on height - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height - and assuming 'teen' would keep it out of the 'child' category, on average you'd be around the 140-160 cm range (55-59 in), or very roughly 4-1/2 to 5 ft length.

I'd also think you would want to shrink all dimensions by the same percentage, not necessarily the same length.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm thinking at least 4 and 1/2 feet. That would be to scale with most of my props.


----------



## Junker (Aug 26, 2017)

Ok so for instance if you are using this fence picket coffin, all dimensions would be multiplied by .75 to get the desired length. It would eliminate 1 picket on the top and another on the bottom. also you would have to rid down boards on the sides to get the sides to scale. I multiplied the base dimensions on here in red. side would need ripped down to 9"


----------

